# I'm just full of questions this weekend



## nealjpage (Jan 28, 2008)

Provided everything works well, is this a good deal?

CLICK


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 28, 2008)

For $150, WHY NOT!!

127mm is towards the wide end on LF, but when you see those 4x5 inch Velvia slides, WOW!!!!


----------



## IanG (Jan 28, 2008)

Definitely Speed Graphics are selling for up to $600 and sometimes more in good working condition, $150 is a bargain go for it.

Ian


----------



## jwkwd (Jan 28, 2008)

If that is a Speed Graphic case, that sweetens the deal. Go for it.


----------

